# What are some steam games you suggest?



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

I am looking to buy some more new steam games next time there is a steam sale, and I am wondering what games should do you think I should get?  I've been buying games that have been rated highly and such; however I have ran into games that literally piss me the hell off.  I am not too picky about the genre of video games, I like a bit of everything.


However the things that pissed me off about games I already bought are in how Fallout New Vegas how you can slip on a banana peel and it completely fucks you over story wise, I had to play through three times just to get the good ending cause even the littlest thing can completely and totally destroy your chances of getting the happy ending you want.  That pisses me off.  I love the fallout franchise, but jesus christ did new vegas aggravate me.

I like Dead space and bioshock's story, but when I bought it the controls ARGH!  I love dead space to pieces, but the controls and mouse responsiveness no matter how I adjusted it aggravated me to the point I went "fuck it".  I like games where the mouse capture is responsive, but not overdramatic.  Also no I will not go out and buy a $800 ub3r l33t mlg g@mz0rz mouse just to play a video game.  My mouse is fine and is responsive.

Bioshock 2  and the windows live bullshit.

Counter strike source and how every map has you download 2 minutes of random mp3 music in the background and when you get in there's either nobody in it or there's a million players.  I don't mind big team, but not when there's so many people you can't even spit without hitting someone.

Before someone goes "try indie games".  I do own a couple indie games on my computer, BUT I do not like them on the sole premise of them being indie games; rather I like them cause they are good games.  So if you are about to suggest "oh man you gotta play this game cause it's a indie game so it's automatically the best game evar!" no thank you.


What I am thinking of getting next steam sale is dishonoured, the rest of the fallout franchise, xcom, obviously borderlands 1 & 2, and the F.E.A.R. franchise





Basically what are some good steam games that are-
1)Good because they are objectively good games and not cause you have any fanboying towards them.
2)That also have responsive controls that you don't have to go out and buy a $800 keyboard and mouse to play.
3)Don't pull stupid bullshit.
4)Are good games because they are legitimately good games and not cause "ermaghad it's popular so it must be a good game" or "ermaghad it's hipster so it must be a good game".


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2012)

*Cheap*
Super Hexagon: fast, fun, fuckin' hard.

To The Moon: A beautifully crafted thing that everyone should play. Lacking in gameplay, it's more of a story; but what a story.

AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaAaaaaaAaaa A Reckless Disregard for Gravity: A fun skydiving simulator filled with humour. Awesome.

VVVVVV: Retro platformer with ace music and some really difficult chunks. Good story, too.

Counter-Strike Source: The original and still pretty good. Not many players these days, and filled with "old pros". It's more worth checking out Global Offensive though.


*Less Cheap*
LIMBO: A dark platformer with some replay value. A decent title.

Hard Reset: Incredible FPS. No real story; but this is like, what Duke Nukem should have been. Fuckinggggg hard.

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - 'fixes' whatever was wrong with Source. A lot of people have various complaints about CSGO but it's really pretty good.

Killing Floor: You like zombies; get this shit.

Farming Simulator

F.E.A.R, F.E.A.R Perseus Mandate: yes yes yes yes yes yes

*
A little pricier*
Borderlands 2: An original and massively funny FPS with health that doesn't recharge. Loads of ways to play and a brilliant cast of characters.


/////

You've also mentioned Dishonoured? I've heard some pretty terrible things. It's well made, but apparently it's just literally not fun.

Furthermore, F.E.A.R 2 does a lot of pissing on F.E.A.R and F.3.A.R is just _godawful_; stay the hell away from it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

SIX said:


> *Cheap*
> Super Hexagon: fast, fun, fuckin' hard.
> 
> To The Moon: A beautifully crafted thing that everyone should play. Lacking in gameplay, it's more of a story; but what a story.
> ...


Might get VVVVVVV

The problem with CS:Source is there's too many maps with too many models and stuff you HAVE to download to play.  I don't feel like downloading a couple hundred mb just to play on a server.  Mods and such are fine, but not when the point of the game is to turn it into the single biggest clusterfuck eyesore imaginable.  As for CS:GO how is it?

I have Limbo already.

Killing Floor, I like zombie games.

Hard Reset sounds like my sort of game.  I like stories, but I also like difficult games.

Off topic, but I've recently started playing left4dead2 last week and I just can not seem to beat The Parish finale on expert.  I don't like realistic, cause die once and be permadead isn't that fun.  Any ways for the finale I take point with a machine gun and crouch so my team can shoot over me and whenever they get to close I use a cricket bat or police baton to kill them, I also save my pipe bombs for the swarms as well.  No shotguns to stop accidental friendly fires, everyone has melee secondary weapons for when the hordes get too close and saving pipe bombs for the finale.  No one going commando and no one speed running and everyone staying together.  HOWEVER no matter how many times I try and beat it I can not seem to survive long enough.  For The Parish finale it seems to be the hardest out of the campaigns.
Anyone have any tips?

I'll make sure to only buy F.E.A.R. and not the sequels.

Thanks for the heads up on Dishonoured.


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem with CS:Source is there's too many maps with too many models and stuff you HAVE to download to play. I don't feel like downloading a couple hundred mb just to play on a server. Mods and such are fine, but not when the point of the game is to turn it into the single biggest clusterfuck eyesore imaginable. As for CS:GO how is it?


 I've found CS:GO has a lot less downloads. There's the standard things that a lot of servers use - the Quake sounds such as "Monster Kill" which have become industry standard - but I've rarely had to download anything. A lot of servers are playing vanilla - I guess the game's still new.

Naturally if you want to try out new maps and gamemodes, you'd have to download them from the server; but remember, you only have to download new files once and then you'll have them for all servers.



> Off topic, but I've recently started playing left4dead2 last week and I just can not seem to beat The Parish finale on expert. I don't like realistic, cause die once and be permadead isn't that fun. Any ways for the finale I take point with a machine gun and crouch so my team can shoot over me and whenever they get to close I use a cricket bat or police baton to kill them, I also save my pipe bombs for the swarms as well. No shotguns to stop accidental friendly fires, everyone has melee secondary weapons for when the hordes get too close and saving pipe bombs for the finale. No one going commando and no one speed running and everyone staying together. HOWEVER no matter how many times I try and beat it I can not seem to survive long enough. For The Parish finale it seems to be the hardest out of the campaigns.
> Anyone have any tips?


Yuh. The Parish Finale room gives you a lot of health-kits; so use 'em. Leave bots behind, grab some adrenaline and a melee weapon, and push and shove through the horde. By the time your adrenaline runs out, you should be close to some more, perhaps stashed in a van. 
While you've got adrenaline, the horde will be easy to get through without taking a hit if you pay attention; the most important thing to listen for is the sounds of Special Infected. 

In general, the slower you go, the more likely you are to die; the faster you go, the more likely you are to be alone. Find a balance.



> I'll make sure to only buy F.E.A.R. and not the sequels.


"F.E.A.R" actually has two sequels before F.E.A.R 2; one of them is called Perseus Mandate and I forgot the other one. They're both good.
F.E.A.R 2 isn't awful, and has a great ending, so use your discretion over the price. It's just that F.3.A.R is fucking terrible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

SIX said:


> I've found CS:GO has a lot less downloads. There's the standard things that a lot of servers use - the Quake sounds such as "Monster Kill" which have become industry standard - but I've rarely had to download anything. A lot of servers are playing vanilla - I guess the game's still new.
> 
> Naturally if you want to try out new maps and gamemodes, you'd have to download them from the server; but remember, you only have to download new files once and then you'll have them for all servers.
> 
> ...


I prefer vanilla matches, cause for some reason I have longer load times in games on mods and such.

I've been trying to speed run and other times go slow and steady.  I like playing with other players cause the bots have serious problems with friendly fire.  I wouldn't be complaining cause I've beaten every other campaign, but jesus does The Parish finale like to bitch slap me.  Like holy shit valve, three tanks all at once when the bridge drops?

I don't see Perseus Mandate on Steam unfortunately :\



Also how is XCOM?  Have you played it?


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't see Perseus Mandate on Steam unfortunately :\
> 
> 
> 
> Also how is XCOM? Have you played it?



I think it actually comes bundled with F.E.A.R these days. Not sure.

And sorry, dude. Nope.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 19, 2012)

I've tried killing floor and i will say i grew to actually quite like it dunno for anyone else but i think if theres anything to like about it ...THEM ACCENTS 8D
I've tried Awesomenauts and Hell Yeah! too Like them both as well 

Of course theres garrys mod which i say is a nice chill game, Trouble is 1 can get boring in a few hours 2 The developers and whoever is involved in the game are morons who cannot maintain games for shit (I even conspire if garry tried to make a different game he'd make Big rigs OTR look like a glitch free masterpiece) but rant aside, yeah .

I've heard a lot of good about Deus ex which i really should get to playing too, Along with Spiral knights but friend says it's going to shit (Can say a little for TF2 now, not hats (I don't twist my nutsack over hats) ...but weapons) 

But i say if you can grab demos for them they really help (it's how i decided to buy Killing floor and Awesomenauts that way)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

SIX said:


> I think it actually comes bundled with F.E.A.R these days. Not sure.
> 
> And sorry, dude. Nope.


Also on the topic of steam games, what good versus games do you guys play on steam?  I may want to play against some folks on here in the future.

. . . Besides TF2.

Anyone here play WarZ yet?  How is it?
Which of the splinter cell games are good?
Far Cry games?
Amnesia?
Ghost Recon?
Quake 4?
You know I have not played devil may cry 4 yet.  How is it?
Quantum Conundrum?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Anyone here play WarZ yet?  How is it?



For the love of god, do not buy War Z. It's falsely advertised on Steam in the worst damn way. 

I can recommend the Far Cry games though. I haven't played Far Cry 3 but there's a lot of buzz around it and how excellent it is, so why not try it, right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> For the love of god, do not buy War Z. It's falsely advertised on Steam in the worst damn way.
> 
> I can recommend the Far Cry games though. I haven't played Far Cry 3 but there's a lot of buzz around it and how excellent it is, so why not try it, right?


Okay so that brings the list down of definitive games to buy(excluding ones that I already have) to-
CS:GO
Hard Reset
Fear 1 and perseus mandate
XCOM
Borderlands 2
Killing Floor
The Far Cry games

And games still waiting for people to tell me about whether or not they are good to-
Amnesia

Taking off quantum conundrum cause so far the reviews I'm reading are saying it's pretty much portal only shorter.  Taking off ghost recon cause the average review says it's average.  Taking off splinter cell cause the first two are good games, but I have played them and the later two got mediocre ratings by players.  Taking off quake 4 cause the reviews are mediocre.  Taking off devil may cry 4 also even though I like the franchise, cause the reviews say it's just a average game.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you heard of Chivalry: Medieval Warfare?

That's the newest game I bought during a recent sale. It's not as expensive as some games, but I'm glad I waited for the sale price. I wouldn't classify it as an indie game, but I think it's from a smaller developer.

I'd say it's like an FPS, but you have swords, axes, bows, etc. There are objective based games, like "push the bomb cart", king of the hill, as well as team deathmatch, which is my favorite so far. AFAIK, you can have up to 32 people in a game, which populates the battlefield pretty well. You can also play against bots, but the AI is pretty derpy.

As far as responsiveness of controls go, my computer is getting older, so that might be why it feels slightly sluggish on look-controls. Another factor is that they made the game so that weapons sort of have momentum. Larger weapons are slower to swing, while dealing more damage, etc. I think it takes a little to get used to. But again, because my computer's aging, I don't know if the game really has a problem with control responsiveness. My FPS isn't so great in the game either, but there's supposed to be an optimization patch coming out soon, as well as new weapons and maps. Free content updates are always great.

Anyway, all that being said, I'd recommend it. It's not as expensive as the usual new game price, and I have a lot of fun with it. And hopefully the optimization patch will help out those who don't have the most powerful machines, heh. You will encounter little bugs in the game, but it doesn't seem game-breaking or anything too painful to endure. Maybe check out reviews and a couple "let's play" videos first.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay I have a pretty good idea of the games I want to get in the future.

What I want to know is what games with online versus matches do you folks play?  Don't say Hat Fortress 2.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

SONIC GENERATIONS.
The Binding of Isaac. I haven't played it yet, but my friends LOVE it.
Bastion is a good one


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Bastion is a good one



*augh* yes, this

Shaking the lead designer's hand was the second best handshake I've ever given - Bastion is one hell of a game.


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What I want to know is what games with online versus matches do you folks play? Don't say Hat Fortress 2.



Wharrgarble. I play a lot of Counterstrike lately, but you'll catch me on Killing Floor, L4D(2) -- well, pretty much any FPS you can name, really.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2012)

Fly'N 

Audiosurf

Super Hexagon

Torchlight 1 and 2

Magicka 

Limbo

Bastion

Amnesia


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay so that brings the list down of definitive games to buy(excluding ones that I already have) to-
> CS:GO
> Hard Reset
> Fear 1 and perseus mandate
> ...



As someone who has nearly 1,000 hours of playtime logged on Steam for it, I can highly recommend Killing Floor. 

It's even more fun if you team up with a few br0s.

Though I'd wait for the steam sales for that one. It nearly always goes on 75% off on the christmas sales, as well as the character packs and that one "community" weapon pack they have on sale too. Considering it's had free stuff added to it since 2009, it was my best ever purchase on Steam and I'm happy to have paid full price for it, but why not save a bit of money, 'ey?


----------



## Percy (Dec 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Might get VVVVVVV


If you do end up getting it, I'll just warn you that it can be really frustrating sometimes, as it's very, very difficult. It's a great game otherwise.

Unfortunately I don't have anything else to suggest that hasn't already been said.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 19, 2012)

*Cheap - *Faster Than Light/FTL. It is a little micro-managey so not if you don't like strategy games, but it's not like you have to sell your soul to be good at it.   What it is, is a little space-adventure game where you are trying to make it to your federation's fleet with a message ACROSS THE STAAARS while you're being chased by an opposing, hostile fleet.  You adventure through different sectors, nebulas, etc, and you run into a series of ships where some are friendlies and you can get cool story situations out of them and make little RP choices, and some of them are going to try to murderlize you.  You take down their ships and the decision making to figure out how best to take down their ship while defending yours is the appeal of the game. It's _intense, man_.  Also, you have to get resources to upgrade and fix and keep going with your ship, so you wander around to get stuffs, but you have to keep in mind that you're being chased so you can't take your sweet time and have to be judicious about whether you're going to answer the distress call you're seeing, or investigate the sparkly mystery planet you're passing by.

eta - The graphics are very, very simple and will run on pretty much anything.  The controls are your mouse and the spacebar since it's a point and click.  You can hotkey stuff(1 - 9), but since you can pause, sometimes the hotkeys aren't necessary. The controls are not an interruption of your experience playing, so, that's fantastic.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Also Dark Souls: Prepare to Die if you feel like being a big boy.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 19, 2012)

+1 for Dark Souls

Not Dark Souls II, that hasn't come out for me to be judgemental about it

Dark Souls is awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> As someone who has nearly 1,000 hours of playtime logged on Steam for it, I can highly recommend Killing Floor.
> 
> It's even more fun if you team up with a few br0s.
> 
> Though I'd wait for the steam sales for that one. It nearly always goes on 75% off on the christmas sales, as well as the character packs and that one "community" weapon pack they have on sale too. Considering it's had free stuff added to it since 2009, it was my best ever purchase on Steam and I'm happy to have paid full price for it, but why not save a bit of money, 'ey?


Is there a spring steam sale though coming up?  Cause I'm not looking at buying the games for christmass though.

Killing floor does sound up my alley though.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 19, 2012)

Hitman Absolution: The best hitman game to date. If you take it slow & act like a pro. You got an insane ammount of gameplay hours with it!
FTL: 2D Game that's an absolute blast! It might not look like much. But it's awesome.
XCOM: Amazing turnbased game. Few like turnbased games but the story coupled with random maps & enemies makes up for some seriously nailbiting missions. Especially on the Ironman. aka 'No save/Reload' setting.
Planetside 2: 2000 vs 2000 vs 2000 multiplayer? Sure! And it's free! Really good gfx, maps are freakishly huge and its a good game overall.
ARMA 2: Amazing war simulator for the more mature audience. Also comes with the super popular DayZ mod that's an -ABSOLUTE BLAST-
Borderlands 2: XP & Gun-randomization. What's not to like?
Total War series: Amazing strategy games that lets you win if you use real strategy & proper terrain movement.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 19, 2012)

SIX said:


> F.E.A.R, F.E.A.R Perseus Mandate: yes yes yes yes yes yes
> 
> Furthermore, F.E.A.R 2 does a lot of pissing on F.E.A.R and F.3.A.R is just _godawful_; stay the hell away from it.


But Perseus Mandate was awful... if you wanna recommend any expansion pack you'd want to recommend Extraction Point.  That was far better.  Probably the best continuation of FEAR.

FEAR 2 is overall pretty dumb but it does have it's good moments.  Only if you really enjoyed FEAR 1.

FEAR 3 is a Co-op game only.  Do not bother to play it by yourself and if you do play it with someone else use Paxton.  He's the best part of the game besides the mech segments.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 19, 2012)

Assassins Creed 3 is good
Mass Effect 1-2-3
Castle Crashes (something light and fun)
Bindings of Issac (also a small light game)
Chivalry
Limbo
Dragon age (expansive RPG style games)
Amnesia (an excellent horror game)
The walking dead series
Terraria


----------



## Genobee (Dec 19, 2012)

Super Meat Boy - not a half bad game. It gets VERY hard, but it can be damned rewarding to finally beat a level. Has all sorts of achievements and hidden things in it for those of whom like absurd challenges. Aside from that there isn't much of a story. However I think it more then made up for it with its enjoyable gameplay.

Orcs Must Die! 2 - this one is a bit odd. It combines third-person shooter gameplay with some tower defense elements. Overall an enjoyable game. It doesn't have much depth and keeps this lighthearted. Still fun however. Plus cheap and relatively bug free.

Zeno Clash - really, really strange game. Bit out there in pretty much every way. Bit sluggish. Bit buggy. Yet it is quite fun if you are after a change of pace. The good winds up outweighing this in-expensive and fun title. Give it a shot if you want but be aware that it is quite unusual.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Castle Crashes (something light and fun)


I almost forgot about that game.


Also anyone here play STALKER?
Rusty Hearts?


Also off topic, but does anyone have a idea of when steam is coming to linux?  I know the beta has started, just wondering if anyone has a guess as to when the open beta starts.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2012)

Well FYI there are some new games on Humble Bundle if you want to grab those for Steam (so far the average is about 6.34 - so pay over the average to get bonus stuff) Indie Game the Movie is also being offered in the bundle. 

http://www.humblebundle.com/

http://www.indiegamebundles.com/indie-royale-the-xmas-bundle-2-0/ also has groups of games and soundtracks for cheap. Serious Sam seems to be in there

So there's a quick way to build up a collection for little money.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well FYI there are some new games on Humble Bundle if you want to grab those for Steam (so far the average is about 6.34 - so pay over the average to get bonus stuff) Indie Game the Movie is also being offered in the bundle.
> 
> http://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> ...


I already know about the humble indie bundle.  It's how I bought pscyhonauts, sword & sorcery, limbo, bastion and such.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Also anyone here play STALKER?


STALKER Clear Sky.  It's got a somewhat steep learning curve and it can be rather unforgiving.  Sweet game once you get into it.  I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Furcade (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw some chatter about Far Cry 3 as I flicked through. I probably should have read it, but anyway I suppose I should tell you that review scores actually reflect it's quality. Unless it gets crappy close to the end, it's pretty good. It's actually the first game I've played that I've just wanted to get back into the game world after laying down the controller. Also the first game that I've actually had little trouble following the story of for quite some time. There's no "who's that guy" or "what'd he do again", but I guess that's because the characters are individual and memorable.

Anyway it's good, and next time it gets a decent sale price it should be bought by everyone.

Also, Deus Ex: Human Revolution's pretty good.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd recommend killing floor as well, but only if you have some bros to play with. Random pubbies annoy the hell out of me cause the lack of teamwork.
Next up CS:GO. It's mindless twitching, good for time killing without spraining your brain.
Mass effects. All of them.
Far Cry 3 is awesome, provided you can run it.
And many indie titles. Indie companies haven't been ruined by big publishers so they're mostly unique pieces of work. they also have the best money to entertainemnt value


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Far Cry 3 is awesome, provided you can run it.


Looking at the system requirements the only thing I would need to upgrade is my cpu.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Counter strike source and how every map has you download 2 minutes of random mp3 music in the background and when you get in there's either nobody in it or there's a million players.  I don't mind big team, but not when there's so many people you can't even spit without hitting someone.



What, you can't choose not to download sounds when you join a server?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

Saliva said:


> What, you can't choose not to download sounds when you join a server?


I was joking about the mp3 sounds.  What I mean is I like mods and new maps and all, but I don't feel like having to constantly download crap just to play a quick match against someone every time you join a server.  Kinda annoying having to constantly download you join a game.  I thought cs: source was a fps not a game about loading screens.

I would just join a vanilla game, but the eyefuckclusterfuckery mods are so prevalent it's next to impossible for me to find a vanilla game not halfway across the world.


----------



## BRN (Dec 20, 2012)

Saliva said:


> What, you can't choose not to download sounds when you join a server?



 Technically the game would run if you joined the server without having sounds downloaded, buuuut the Source engine is programmed in a way that means you can't join and play in a server without downloading all the files the server wants to give you; maps, models, textures, sounds, et cetera.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2012)

My cousin showed me Breath of Death VII which is an rpg that's a parody of jrpgs where life became extinct so the undead rebuilt civilization and you play as a skeleton, a ghost, a vampire, and a zombie.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay:

FPS:

STALKER series: I have everyone but clear sky, I really like them. Semi-free roam, nice immersion. Pripyat is my favorite, hell, I'll play just for the gun play.

Serious Sam: Classic balls to walls shooter, the first and second encounter are the best, followed by the second (goofier serious sam game) and then the third. Not such a big fan of the third. (BFE)

Max Payne 2 & 3: I really enjoyed them. Fairly linear, but fun bulletime and gunplay only get better with the third. Story driven film-noir.

Gaaarrrrrrrrrryyyyyys moodddddddd: It's games x infinity, I'm not kidding. You can be a peice of furniture bashing people while laughing like a lawn gnome, or program a highly advanced multistage ballistics system to troll people. I'm not kidding, look up Wiremod inventions. Also, designed to be infinitly moddable. You will need either Half-Life 2 or CS:S to play it. Best game to program to your liking too.

Age of Chilvary Mod: not the best graphics, but free if you buy HL2 or CS:S. It can be fun, like other Source Mods.
Source games, I like the mapping program. 

Tom Clancy: Ghost Recon:
I like the original, it challenges you at times because of how realistic the damage and such is. Not the most polished game, best used for "lololol time to go challenge myself in a last stand scenario"

Far Cry 2: if you like goofing off, don't mind it being slower, have fun! 

Far Cry 1: not sure, I remember liking it but it's been so long.

RTS:

Dawn of War Games: I like them the best, especially older ones.

Civilization: awww hell yeahhhhh.... If you like that sort of game

Nuclear Dawn: RTS and FPS, two in one. I enjoy it. Online only.

Fallout 2: oldschool 2d RPG/Strategy(kinda). It can be fun.

R.U.S.E.: can be fun for an RTS. It may be slow or lackluster for some.... But it can be nice.

Stealth:

Thief: Great series, to me. I have played/grown up watching them play all three, and it can be real fun.

RPG:

Deus Ex: Human Revolution: it can be really fun, just not infinite replayability due to the linear story. I love the stealth, the levels have so many routes to go.

Oblivion: To infinity and beyond with mods!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 20, 2012)

Cannon. Play Dark Souls bro. I believe in you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

For borderlands 2 can someone explain the season pass thing?  I want to save money, but I haven't bought any season passes for games yet.  Do you get to keep the dlc that comes out when the season pass expires or does it go away when the season pass expires?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> For borderlands 2 can someone explain the season pass thing?  I want to save money, but I haven't bought any season passes for games yet.  Do you get to keep the dlc that comes out when the season pass expires or does it go away when the season pass expires?


Doesn't a season pass pay for all the game's dlcs present and future?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Doesn't a season pass pay for all the game's dlcs present and future?


I think so.  I'm just trying to ask someone that plays borderlands 2 before I get the season pass that way I know if it's better to get the season pass or just buy the dlc itself.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I think so.  I'm just trying to ask someone that plays borderlands 2 before I get the season pass that way I know if it's better to get the season pass or just buy the dlc itself.


The season pass says it's cheaper than buying the dlcs seperate, but I haven't bought one so verification is needed.


----------



## BRN (Dec 20, 2012)

The season pass is just buying all present and preordering all future DLCs at once, at a discount. I bought it.


On a lighter note, with the Steam Sales I just bought Mirror's Edge, Spec Ops: The Line and I Am Alive. :3


----------



## Azure (Dec 20, 2012)

Thief and Thief II: The Metal Age. Far better than any senseless shooter or micro manager clicky game. Awesome story, awesome graphics for it's time, and gameplay that is actually fresh and challenging.


----------



## Corto (Dec 20, 2012)

SIX said:


> Technically the game would run if you joined the server without having sounds downloaded, buuuut the Source engine is programmed in a way that means you can't join and play in a server without downloading all the files the server wants to give you; maps, models, textures, sounds, et cetera.


Admittedly I haven't played CS:S for 4 years or so, but I'm gonna call bullshit on that. I remember way back when, some Valve guy posted on the Steam forums a quick guide to disabling the download of custom sounds for CS:S and HL2: DM. This was easily 6 years ago. And later they just cut the middle man and put an option right on the game's menu that let you block the download of custom sounds (and I think there was a similar option for custom models/textures or something like that). Heck, I'm not sure because I also haven't played it in a long ass time, but I'm pretty sure there was a similar thing on the TF2 menu.

So unless the Source engine got massively shittier in the last 6 years, those are lies and you are a liar.

EDIT: Screw it, I found the thread. It's over 7 years old. They fixed this over 7 years ago, and then straight up made it optional on the game menu. So there.


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2012)

Super Meat Boy is currently half off and will probably go down to 75% at some point. That game is pretty awesome.

Both of the Orcs Must Die games are amazing. Get them.


----------



## Corto (Dec 20, 2012)

Also more on topic:

Company of Heroes is sex made into an RTS. It's the best RTS game I've played, bar none. I bought it for the third time (I keep missing the DVDs, so now I finally got it through Steam) with the THQ Bundle for 10 bucks (together with a truckload of games). Planetside 2 is fun as well, and free to play. 
Other games I recommend: The Total War series (especially Rome), Psychonauts, Deus Ex 1 and 3, and anything made by Valve.

EDIT: Oh, and X-COM. I absolutely love the original game, and it should cost almost nothing. I haven't been able to play the recent remake because I can't afford it, but the demo proved to be incredibly fun.


----------



## BRN (Dec 21, 2012)

Corto said:


> Admittedly I haven't played CS:S for 4 years or so, but I'm gonna call bullshit on that. I remember way back when, some Valve guy posted on the Steam forums a quick guide to disabling the download of custom sounds for CS:S and HL2: DM. This was easily 6 years ago. And later they just cut the middle man and put an option right on the game's menu that let you block the download of custom sounds (and I think there was a similar option for custom models/textures or something like that). Heck, I'm not sure because I also haven't played it in a long ass time, but I'm pretty sure there was a similar thing on the TF2 menu.
> 
> So unless the Source engine got massively shittier in the last 6 years, those are lies and you are a liar.
> 
> EDIT: Screw it, I found the thread. It's over 7 years old. They fixed this over 7 years ago, and then straight up made it optional on the game menu. So there.


I am shamed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

Goddammit - Steam sale going on...


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Goddammit - Steam sale going on...


When is normally the next big steam sale anyhow, besides the one going on.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> When is normally the next big steam sale anyhow, besides the one going on.



I'm guessing they do it every quarter? Spring/Summer/Fall-Holiday


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 21, 2012)

Arma 2 and co just for the day z mode!

Risk factions


----------



## Aetius (Dec 21, 2012)

I would recommend Medieval 2: Total war and its expansion. The vanilla game by itself are alright, while the many mods for it are fucking amazing (especially the Lord of the Rings mod). 

If incredibly in-depth grand strategy games are more of your taste, I would recommend checking out some of the Paradox Interactive strategy games.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 22, 2012)

Steal sale damage so far, and games I reccomend.

FEAR franchise
Dawn of War Franchise
Limbo
Witcher 2
Universe Simulator
Amnesia Dark Descent
FTL: Faster than Light


Total Damage: 40$ or so
Total games: 14 or so.


----------



## BRN (Dec 23, 2012)

Sharing the good news, folks!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 25, 2012)

The Longest Journey. Good luck getting versions of that game to run on modern-day computers without having to use STEAM or something like GOG. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2012)

If I were CannonFodder I would buy* Dark Souls: Prepare to Die* and then play it for the next month or five.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> If I were CannonFodder I would buy* Dark Souls: Prepare to Die* and then play it for the next month or five.


Guys chill out.

I already stated I won't be able to get any of the games suggested for another month.  I'll get some of them soon, cause I'm bored as shit being in the middle of nowhereville texas with literally nothing whatsoever to do.  If I could buy them now I would, cause imagine having a dormroom with next to nothing other than a couple movies and my computer for two years straight.  I am way the fuck past boredom cause I've had nothing to do for two years.  If I could buy every game suggested I would, but I can't and I will only be able to afford about $75 in games which is why I'm waiting for a steam sale.  I won't be able to afford xcom, I won't be able to afford borderlands 2, nor far cry 3 cause it's either buy a bunch of cheap games or just buy 1 new game.  That's why I wasn't telling anyone which games I am going to buy, cause then people are going to go "argh why didn't you buy <x>" when I can't afford it.  Hell I can't even buy dark souls cause it's $40 when not on sale.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 26, 2012)

If you liked Lemmings back in the day, Spirits is pretty fun. 
They also had Towns on sale earlier.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2012)

Well...I love Satazius, Sine Mora (had no clue it had anthros until I actually played it), and Serious Sam 2. Shatter's also pretty damn good. Nights has been ported, and...well those are really all I play.


----------



## coyotewithantlers (Jan 1, 2013)

If you want a cheap buy year around, there is a great indie platfromer game called Psychonauts. It is fun, the story is interesting, the design is wonderful Its a game that will never get your bored. Its is a great gem to have and I enjoy it very much. Its 10 dollars on steam normally.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 3, 2013)

I noticed they heavily discounted the Torchlight Franchise earlier.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I noticed they heavily discounted the Torchlight Franchise earlier.



And it was already cheap to begin with. Those are some damn good games...even if I don't have the second. O^O


----------

